# Opinions on a Laymor power sweeper



## Q-Team Inc (Oct 22, 2003)

Im going to rent a 96" Laymor power broom and wanted to get some opinions on this piece of equipment before i get it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Q-Team Inc (Oct 22, 2003)

*Follow up question..*

Also a follow up question. I know there are many variables to consider with this but what do you think for: Laymor sweeper 96" and a bobcat to clean up pile getting $125 per hour? Would be 2 laborers and a 1 ton dump hauling away sand. Considering variables: location, overhead, gas etc.. Whats your opinion on this rate?
Thanks


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

one ton does not haul very much sand.


----------



## Q-Team Inc (Oct 22, 2003)

drmiller100 "one ton does not haul very much sand."

Our dump location is centrally located to most of our jobs. You would be surprised what it will haul. Ive had 3 yards of screened sand going close by in it before. 
My main question is on the Laymor Sweeper. 

Can anyone help on this???


----------

